# Tortoises in Hawaii (Oahu and Big Island)



## Frogg.Queen (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello! I was wondering if anyone know a pet store in hawaii (*Oahu* or *Big island*) that sells captive bread Tortoises?


----------



## Tom (Jun 10, 2017)

Frogg.Queen said:


> Hello! I was wondering if anyone know a pet store in hawaii (*Oahu* or *Big island*) that sells captive bread Tortoises?



Hello and welcome. Better to buy directly from a breeder, rather than a pet shop. There are many people breeding tortoises in HI.


----------



## AmberD (Jun 13, 2017)

Frogg.Queen said:


> Hello! I was wondering if anyone know a pet store in hawaii (*Oahu* or *Big island*) that sells captive bread Tortoises?


I just want to say I can't get over your profile picture!  that is too funny!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi


----------



## Frogg.Queen (Jun 18, 2017)

Tom said:


> Hello and welcome. Better to buy directly from a breeder, rather than a pet shop. There are many people breeding tortoises in HI.


Thank you for the tip! I've heard that there are quite a few tortoise breeders in HI, tho I'm not sure where to find them... :,(
Do you know of any breeders on Oahu? Or people who know other breeders?


----------



## Frogg.Queen (Jun 18, 2017)

Amber26 said:


> I just want to say I can't get over your profile picture!  that is too funny!


Aww haha thank you!


----------



## adamlyon (Jun 22, 2017)

Frogg.Queen said:


> Hello! I was wondering if anyone know a pet store in hawaii (*Oahu* or *Big island*) that sells captive bread Tortoises?



Welcome to the forum! 

I recommend you search craigslist for tortoises in Hawaii. I look almost everyday and in the past 2 years, I have seen locals offer sulcata, leopard, and redfoot captive bred hatchlings. One time last year someone was offering captive bred Sri Lankan Star hatchlings. Just gotta keep your eyes peeled. 

As for me, I got 2 of my 3 tortoises from Andrew at Arizona Tortoise Compound and he was amazing to do business with. He is willing to ship to Hawaii. Even when you tack on the shipping costs and the import permit, it is still less of a charge than the pet stores. Pet stores are just trying to make a quick buck and will also not hesitate to sell an unhealthy tort. All the pet stores I have been to also keep their torts in glass aquariums which drives me crazy. 

I 2nd Tom and recommend you reach out to a reliable breeder. If you decide you don't want to deal with having a tort shipped here, which is a stressful process, you should try craigslist. Just ask questions and feel the person out.

If you insist on going to a pet store, please don't go to Petco. Some local pet stores will offer hatchlings. Despite keeping their torts in a glass aquarium and charging a lot, The Pet Depot in Ewa Beach would probably be your best bet on Oahu. I have seen them selling cherryhead, redfoot, sulcata, and leopard babies. I am almost certain they are captive bred. Just gotta make sure they are alert and appear healthy.

Good luck on your quest!


----------



## wellington (Jun 22, 2017)

adamlyon said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I recommend you search craigslist for tortoises in Hawaii. I look almost everyday and in the past 2 years, I have seen locals offer sulcata, leopard, and redfoot captive bred hatchlings. One time last year someone was offering captive bred Sri Lankan Star hatchlings. Just gotta keep your eyes peeled.
> 
> ...


Glass aquariums are not a bad first enclosure for a hatchling. They are not good for tortoises once they are around 1 year or so depending on if they have grown steadily. The biggest problem with pet stores is the lack of humidity, hydration, diet and knowledge and space as they will over crowd or place an adult in a aquarium. It's possible the hatchlings in the pet stores are from the breeder on the island. It would be cheaper for them to buy from breeders on the island then going thru the add cost you mentioned having torts shipped in from the mainland. Stores are more about making/saving money then they are about the well being of the animals. A private owned pet store would probably be better then a chain store. But a good breeder tops them both.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jun 23, 2017)

There was a tortoise rescue in West Maui when I visited 1 1/2 years ago...rescue could be a good option.


----------



## Brian55 (Jun 24, 2017)

What kind of tortoises are you looking for? We have a few breeders in Maui. I breed sulcatta and Indian star.


----------



## Frogg.Queen (Jun 24, 2017)

adamlyon said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I recommend you search craigslist for tortoises in Hawaii. I look almost everyday and in the past 2 years, I have seen locals offer sulcata, leopard, and redfoot captive bred hatchlings. One time last year someone was offering captive bred Sri Lankan Star hatchlings. Just gotta keep your eyes peeled.
> 
> ...


This was really helpful! I have actually seen quite a few different tortoise hatchlings being sold on Craigslist for really good deals! I've also visited the pet depot and their tortoises are very healthy and thriving (sadly unlike the ones I've seen at the kalihi pet center).
Also, I'd NEVER go to Petco for a tortoise! I've heard some bad things about where they come from and how they're treated :,( 
I may most definitely get one from Craigslist or from the pet depot! Thank you for telling me! :^)


----------



## Frogg.Queen (Jun 24, 2017)

wellington said:


> Glass aquariums are not a bad first enclosure for a hatchling. They are not good for tortoises once they are around 1 year or so depending on if they have grown steadily. The biggest problem with pet stores is the lack of humidity, hydration, diet and knowledge and space as they will over crowd or place an adult in a aquarium. It's possible the hatchlings in the pet stores are from the breeder on the island. It would be cheaper for them to buy from breeders on the island then going thru the add cost you mentioned having torts shipped in from the mainland. Stores are more about making/saving money then they are about the well being of the animals. A private owned pet store would probably be better then a chain store. But a good breeder tops them both.


Thank you for telling me! I've seen some really healthy and active leopard tortoises at a local pet store just recently, tho I'd much rather buy from a breeder. Sadly, I haven't been able to find any breeders or hear of any on Oahu. The closest people I've seen to be breeders are people on Craigslist who post ads for selling their tortoise hatchlings. I'll just have to keep an eye out for new batches of torts to be available! Thank you :^)


----------



## Frogg.Queen (Jun 24, 2017)

Pokeymeg said:


> There was a tortoise rescue in West Maui when I visited 1 1/2 years ago...rescue could be a good option.


I have checked for rescue, but I've only seen turtles for adoption. Turtles aren't really my cup of tea sadly. I'll keep an eye out for any tortoises put up for adoption though! Thank you for telling me :^)


----------



## Frogg.Queen (Jun 24, 2017)

Brian55 said:


> What kind of tortoises are you looking for? We have a few breeders in Maui. I breed sulcatta and Indian star.


My top tortoise choices are hermanns, leopards, cherry heads and red foots. I do love Indian stars, but I may only buy one if I find a good deal.
How much do you sell your Indian stars for? Or maybe do you know any red foot, cherry headc leopard, or hermanns breeders that have hatchlings available? (Also since you say you're on Maui, is it possible for you or any other tortoise breeders to offer overnight shipping to Oahu?) thank you for telling me abt other breeders btw! :^)


----------



## CharlieM (Jun 25, 2017)

Try @Bryan too.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 25, 2017)

CharlieM said:


> Try @Bryan too.



No cherryhead neonates from me yet but thanks for thinking of me Charlie. Sulcata's are pretty common in Hawaii as are leopards. I have seen Northern Redfoots for sale on Craigslist in Oahu and also some cherryheads last year. Hermans aren't that common from what I've seen. There are a few Indian and Sri Lankan Star breeders that I know of as well.


----------



## Frogg.Queen (Jun 27, 2017)

Bryan said:


> No cherryhead neonates from me yet but thanks for thinking of me Charlie. Sulcata's are pretty common in Hawaii as are leopards. I have seen Northern Redfoots for sale on Craigslist in Oahu and also some cherryheads last year. Hermans aren't that common from what I've seen. There are a few Indian and Sri Lankan Star breeders that I know of as well.


ah, thank you for telling me abt that!  It is true I haven't seen many Hermann's or cherry heads around for sale on Oahu  I have seen some redfoots pop up for sale on Craigslist a few times tho, same for leopards. Do you think any Indian breeders or Sri Lankan breeders will have any hatchlings available soon? (I hope it's not a bother of me asking) :^)


----------



## Bryan (Jun 27, 2017)

I can check in the next few days and let you know.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 28, 2017)

Frogg.Queen said:


> ah, thank you for telling me abt that!  It is true I haven't seen many Hermann's or cherry heads around for sale on Oahu  I have seen some redfoots pop up for sale on Craigslist a few times tho, same for leopards. Do you think any Indian breeders or Sri Lankan breeders will have any hatchlings available soon? (I hope it's not a bother of me asking) :^)



I just checked with a local star breeder and he doesn't have any available right now. 

The best advice that I can give you is to keep looking and sooner or later you'll find something. Have you considered importing any animals?


----------



## Frogg.Queen (Jun 28, 2017)

Bryan said:


> I just checked with a local star breeder and he doesn't have any available right now.
> 
> The best advice that I can give you is to keep looking and sooner or later you'll find something. Have you considered importing any animals?


Thank you for checking if any hatchilings were available! Also, I know importing tortoises is a good reliable option, but getting a permit and all is really complicated. I'd also be very worried if the animal stays in quarantine for a long time, and gets stressed out and sick. :,(
I think I'll perhaps wait when some new hatchlings become available. Thank you so much for your help! :^)


----------



## Bryan (Jun 28, 2017)

Frogg.Queen said:


> Thank you for checking if any hatchilings were available! Also, I know importing tortoises is a good reliable option, but getting a permit and all is really complicated. I'd also be very worried if the animal stays in quarantine for a long time, and gets stressed out and sick. :,(
> I think I'll perhaps wait when some new hatchlings become available. Thank you so much for your help! :^)



No problem. If I see anything that I think maybe of interest to you I'll let you know.


----------



## Frogg.Queen (Jul 1, 2017)

Thank you!! ♡


----------



## Frogg.Queen (Jul 9, 2017)

Thank you to everyone who helped me out on this thread! Everyone's advice was a huge help for me in selecting a tortoise that's right for me! :^) 
I've recently gotten into contact with someone in my area who's rehoming their 3 rescued red foot tortoises. We've struck a deal and I'm now hoping to buy her torts later this week or next week! 
Thank you everyone for your tips and advice for helping me prepare and start my tortoise-keeping hobby! ♡ :^))


----------



## Kara Miller (Oct 18, 2017)

Aloha I live in hawaii, born & raised & these lil cuties popped up in my backyard, I've had the mom for 12 years & the dad & uncle for almost 5.. #radreptilia #sulcatasrule


----------



## the Turtle Shepherd (Oct 19, 2017)

craig's list is the perfect choice


----------



## maui sulcata (Jun 5, 2018)

Brian55 said:


> What kind of tortoises are you looking for? We have a few breeders in Maui. I breed sulcatta and Indian star.



Are you still breeding by any chance? Please tell me you are!!!!!!


----------



## Kerf Smith (Sep 4, 2018)

Brian55 said:


> What kind of tortoises are you looking for? We have a few breeders in Maui. I breed sulcatta and Indian star.




Interested in an Indian star in Pukalani when available


----------

